# Air filter....



## markherrin (Aug 28, 2005)

Would it hurt if i take off all the stock air filter equipment...like just the filter box and the piping that goes across the car to the intake....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

markherrin said:


> Would it hurt if i take off all the stock air filter equipment...like just the filter box and the piping that goes across the car to the intake....



to drive around like that??? or work on the car??


----------



## markherrin (Aug 28, 2005)

just for like racing.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

as long as you still had a filter on it and all the vacum lines pluged it probally would work.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

markherrin said:


> just for like racing.



atleast get a K&N cone.


----------



## damniloveme (Jul 24, 2005)

well you _need_ an air filter to keep sand and stuff from getting into your engine... but the stock intake is a little bulky. i'm getting cold air soon, cause i've decided to stick with the KA for now.


----------



## markherrin (Aug 28, 2005)

so it would be cool if i take it all off and just use a filter but what about that sensor?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i'm pretty sure u still have to have the sensor hooked up.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

i thought bulky was good


----------



## markherrin (Aug 28, 2005)

so what is that black box that has a hose that was hooked up to the stock air box and does that hose need to be plugged into anything or what..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

markherrin said:


> so what is that black box that has a hose that was hooked up to the stock air box and does that hose need to be plugged into anything or what..



not really.... i had that thing off for a while i never notice it.....until one day i opened my hood to check on the oil.....and it wasnt conected, never notice any performance failuer


----------



## markherrin (Aug 28, 2005)

well yesterday i un hooked it and my car wouldnt work right...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

markherrin said:


> well yesterday i un hooked it and my car wouldnt work right...


 i dint have it for who knows how long, and i was just fine.


----------



## Panda Rox Ur Face (Dec 19, 2004)

Your going to NEED the sensor on the intake. Its your MAF (mass air flow AND intake temperature sensor.) If you dont have this in, then your computer will have NO idea how much air is coming in and have no idea how much gas to put in. So your going to have to do something about leaving that in.

About the little box that comes out of the intake, that is just a silencer. Removing it will not hurt performance.

About the vacuum hoses going to the intake, watch out! One of them is your PCV (Positive Crankcase Ventilation) Valve. This uses the vacuum from your intake to remove air from your crankcase. THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT. If air cannot escape or be pulled from the crankcase, you will start blowing seals, gaskets, ect. Because air from blowby, (EVERY motor has it) will start building pressure and seals will be the first to go.

Also, another vacuum line is used for your canister. Your canister is used for emissions and helps relieve pressure from your gas tank and fuel lines.

If you go aftermarket, then they will have these lines and a spot for your MAF sensor. I have seen a huge diffrence on my friends cars with these. So if you want to do it right, then I recommend going with that.

Good luck


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

damniloveme said:


> well you _need_ an air filter to keep sand and stuff from getting into your engine... but the stock intake is a little bulky. i'm getting cold air soon, cause i've decided to stick with the KA for now.


Well after 13,000 miles I finally decided to change the air filter...it's only been a little over a year and the manual says change it every 2 years. But gas prices are high lately so I wanted to get best mileage. Check out how dirty the air filter was compared to the new clean one!!!

It's a FRAM CA4309 air filter...I think they are pretty good quality and the price is reasonable.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

I HIGHLY recommend the K&N filter charger...its well worth it. It bolts right to the MAFS and includes a bracket that solidifies everything up. This kit basically gets ridd of the whole factory airbox and snorkel. You dont need those 2 things any more after that. The cone is HUGE and the gains it gives are deffinitly noticable. I installed a kit in my car, and i LOVE it! and for all theose poor souls in Calif. Its 100% smog legal. The best thing to do is to go to K&N's web site and look at the kits for the 240sx. It still uses the factory PCV filter box and vacuam lines and nothing like that needs tobe replaced. It is 100% functional and 100% ok for your car. The sound is real nice for it too.! Lol Gives it a little more of a growl.


----------



## UP240SX (Aug 19, 2005)

There are a couple of "little black boxes" coming off of the intake. Right off of the filter box is a hose going to a small black box approx. 1.5"x1.5"x2". This box is (as I recall when I disconnected it myself) the AIV (Air Intake Valve). Sound kinda' vague? It should. It basically feeds "cold", or at least un-burnt air into your exhuast for the purpose of helping the cat warm up fast on cold-start. I have no idea how that is supposed to work, but that is what I've been told by a few friends who are techs at a caddy dealership and saw when I was still crazy enough to be affiliated with NICO forums. When I disconnected mine the car ran fine, but sounded really wierd, like it have a BOV or something, even though it is a totally stock KA.

Furthur along the intake, after some of the vacumn hoses for PCV and Canister, is another weird pipe heading down next to the radiator. This is a resonance chamber, again supposedly, to quiet down the sound of your intake. It does keep the intake quieter, but I liked the sound of my el cheapo K&N rip-off filter with the resonance chamber removed and the hole from it plugged.

Refering to the MAF sensor right next to the filter box, you could try running without it, but I guarentee you wouldn't succeed. That sensor is the only way that the ECU has any clue how much air is flowing into the engine, and therefore how much fuel to inject to get a good burn. There are upgrades available from JWT for a Mustang Cobra MAF, but its only necessary if you are running boost of some sort. The stock one will handle any N/A job you put it to.


----------

